# Family Restroom Location Help - 1109.2.1.4



## Reed Sparks (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Everyone, 

I'm helping to design a unique three story restaurant / office building.  Based on our occupancy, we are required to provide at least one family restroom.  We originally had designed to have two family restrooms on the third floor as to satisfy this requirement.  I'm concerned about the code not allowing us to locate them on the third floor... here is the clause from chapter 11 of the IBC :

1109.2.1.4 Location. Family or assisted-use toilet and bathing rooms shall be located on an accessible route. Family or assisted-use toilet rooms shall be located not more than one story above or below separate-sex toilet rooms. The accessible rooms from any separate separate-sex toilet room to a family or assisted-use toilet room shall not exceed 500 feet.

There are separate-sex toilets on both the 1st and 2nd floors.  

Here is the proposed floorplan : https://drive.google.com/open?id=1H8oBIsCf5g7dWJsWBbKNIeWAoAC23jOc 

Any help would be much appreciated!

Kindly, Reed


----------



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello and welcome Reed.  Thank you for providing the PDF to make things easier.  Give this a little time and I am sure this will spark a conversation, especially if accessibility gets involved.


----------



## steveray (Nov 28, 2018)

As you have separate sex rooms on the second floor, I do not believe I would have an issue with that....But have that discussion with the AHJ...I know ICC is going away from the "separate sex" thing, so look ahead and see if that section has been changed in 2018 if you need further justification.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 28, 2018)

Not an IBC guy, but it looks to be a compliant location to me.  We would call these Gender Neutral or Unisex restrooms


----------



## Reed Sparks (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for y'alls help! I was thinking we were ok.  Going to run it by the city during our concept review and hope they agree.  

Kindly, Reed


----------



## classicT (Nov 28, 2018)

Proposed design looks spot on. Intent of the referenced code section is not to impart unequal hardship to those requiring a family restroom. The code requirements are such that travel distance for the family restroom user is no greater than one floor level or 500-ft than what the average Joe/Jill would have to travel to arrive at a separate-sex restroom.


----------

